# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Problem z krostami

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam straszne krosty i swędzą mnie w okolicach pach i niżej ale nie na środku klatki piersiowej i na nogach .
W okolicach genitaliów  , palców , stóp mnie nic nie swędzi . Byłem u doktora i ten powiedział że to świerzb . Ale nie jestem pewny więc piszę ten temat .

----------


## Krzysztof

Zwróć uwagę, czy świąd nasila się w nocy, w ciepłej pościeli - świerzbowce wtedy się uaktywniają. Spytaj też osoby ze swojego otoczenia o podobne objawy - zwykle świerzb dotyczy wielu osób, np. całej rodziny lub przynajmniej jednej osoby z otoczenia (choć nie jest to regułą). Pozdrawiam

----------

